# Spot The Ferrari Emblem.



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Some of my 50th birthday evidence...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fine picture Marius, you've got to tell us more about the Tartan Trio.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice picture


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Thank you for the comments PG and Phil. The tartan trio is a small sampling of the ware at the "Tilted Kilt" Sportsbar. All very friendly, and as you can see, very much appropriately dressed! At least in my not-so-humble opinion.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

:tongue1:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Has the one on the left of the picture got a tattoo


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

That might be her sporran


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> That might be her sporran


No I think it's a tattoo as just blown the picture up


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

Makes you re-think the honourable profession of being a tattoo artist..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

marius said:


> Makes you re-think the honourable profession of being a tattoo artist..


Indeed


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

PhilM said:


> marius said:
> 
> 
> > Makes you re-think the honourable profession of being a tattoo artist..
> ...


We may have to numb the area!!!!!! "numb numb numb!!!"


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

My eyes are failing me, I'm going to need a closer look


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

ROAD TRIP!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm gonna have to add a visit to the "tilted Kilt" on my "things to do before I die" list









your girls are looking mighty fine btw


----------



## jwg663 (Feb 26, 2004)

limey said:


> ROAD TRIP!!!


.

Surely...

.

TOGA PARTY...

.

All the best...

.

Jim...


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm gonna have to add a visit to the "tilted Kilt" on my "things to do before I die" list
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks PG!!

The little brats are growing up.


----------

